
Launch: Freelance for Law – Legal Marketplace - Mareciabrooks
http://www.freelanceforlaw.com
======
Mareciabrooks
Hi All,

We just launched our legal marketplace for businesses, individuals, and law
firms. You can easily hire freelance attorneys, paralegals, and more for short
or long term projects.

Please check us out and let us know what you think!

Best regards,

Marecia

